# New to chickens



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

What's the best breed of chickens to get for meat and good egg laying?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isa browns and Red Rangers (?) are supposed to be good dual purpose breeds. There are others out there but those two seem to be the popular ones at the moment.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Tracy!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Tracy!


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

I am excited about my first time chickens. I need to get everything coop and all. I am going to buy this ready made though.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

If you buy the coop, make sure its big enough to clean easily and put it up off the ground to prevent rot and provide shade.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Welcome Tracy! It's good to have you here, once you start getting things together, post some pictures please?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Also bear in mind that when you buy ready made they usually vastly overestimate the amount of chickens it will hold. Rule of thumb is 4 sq feet per chicken in the henhouse/coop part, and if you aren't free ranging, 10 sq feet of run space per chicken


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks guys for the tips. I sure will use everything I learn. I will post pics too. I would like to see pics of everyone else's chickens and coop set up


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh what fun starting out!


----------

